# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  المريخ زعيم البلد (1) VS الجلافيط (صفر) الدوري الممتاز 2011

## midris3

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاسبوع الثاني من الدوري الممتاز

التاريخ :11/3/2011
الزمان الساعة الثامنة
استاد المفخرة
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*اللهمّ...يسّر لهم كل صعب...وأخلف لهم كل تعب...
فليس غيرك يُسأل...ولا سواك يُرجى...
ياواهب العطايا....ياكثير المنن...
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*هيييييييييع راجل ود رجال 
ولا عزاء للرجفات زي و مرهف 
مسكين من امبارح ما نام :yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*منتصرين باذن الله
*

----------


## حسام كرمة

*اللهم اكسر شوكتهم واجعلهم لمن خلفك اية امييييييييييييييييييييين
وانصر الزعيم نصر عزيز مقتدر
*

----------


## fanan

*اللهم انصر الزعيم نصرا عزيزا
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*اللهم انصر المريخ يا رب يا كريم ...

*

----------


## looly

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## معز بوب

*بالتوفيق للمريخ
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*اللهم   أنظر    الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## moma124

*منتصرررررررررررين بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

اللهم   أنظر    الزعيم



غايتو جنس غايتو
اركز يا زول :21:
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الرجفه   حاصله   مش   من  الهليل   ولكن   من  الثقة   الزائده   لكل  أفراد    شعب   الزعيم   

  اللهم   أنصر   الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*التشكيلة
لحضري سفاري باسكال الزومة نجم الدين الشغيل الباشا الدافي مصعب  ساكواها كليتشي
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*وين النقل المباشر يا صفوه؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*السلام عليكم 
النصر للزعيم ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*وين   قلق     هدا    اللاعب    مهم   جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*بداية المبارة 
اللهم انصرنا
الكابتن سفاري
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ضربة   البداية    مع   الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*مبارة سايلنت شديد

مبارة بداية هادية
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الهليل   متكتل   دفاعا
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقة  الخامسه   ولاشئ  يدكر
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*الكورة محصورة في نص الملعب وتمريرات خاطئة من الفريقين

الدافي هجمة سددها في ارجل المدافعين
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مشكلة  المريخ    فى  وسط   الميدان
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*تسلل على مصعب عمر
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أول   تسلل   على  مصعب  عنر
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*فاول   للزعيم   فى  الوسط
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*الشغيل ركب علاء الدي وقارورة يتبسم ليه
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*الهلال بدي يتنظم في اللعب
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مخالفه   للهليل
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*عكسية من ضربة ثابتا للدلاقين يخلصها الشغيل
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*كورة   ممله   جداااااااااااااااا
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*كورة   فاول   للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*مخالفة للمريخ معكوسة وتتخلص هجمة عكسية وكاريكا وضربة مرمى للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقة  17    ومافى  شئ   يدكر   كلها   باصات   خطأ
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*تمريرات المريخ كلها من غير عنوان
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقة  18   ولسه   الكوره   كلها   فى  وسط   الملعب
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*فاول   للهليل    من  الشغيل
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*مخالفة للدلاقين تسديدة خطرة تمر بجوار القائم
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أول   محاوله  فى   المباراة  من  قاروره
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*هجمة للمريخ وتسلل
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مصعب    كله   باصاته   خطا
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*المريخ مااااااااااااااااا راكز العجب دايرين العجب
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*بالجد    كورة    ممله    جداااااااااااااااااااااااا  مخالفة    للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*مخالفة للمريخ قريب الكورنة 
الدافي في التفيذ 
ويسددها عالية ضربة مرمى
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*العجب    وقلق   ضرورى
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*كرت اصفر للشغيل
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الشغيل   والبطاقة   الصفراء   الأولى
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*شباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب الرابط ارجووووووووووووووووووووووكم
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*فاول    فى    منطقة  خطر   على   الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*مخالف قرب الكورن للدلاقين 
قارورة ف يالتفيذ 
يخلص الدفاع حائط الصد
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*المعز يخرج كورة هارج خط ال 18 مفروض كرت احمر 
والحكم يديه كرت اصفر
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*المعز    بستلم الكورة   خارج   الخط   والحكم   يعتطى    كرت  أصفر    بدل   الأحمر
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*كل   خوفنا    من   الحكام
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*التحكيم دي يقولو فيها شنو
ضربة ثابتا للمريخ 
وتضيع
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*كورة   المرمى   خالى   والمعز   يمسك   الكورة   وحكامنا    لن  يتجروا   فى  طرد   لاعب  من  الهليل
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أول   ركنية   للهليل
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*خطا كبير من نجم الدين وتسديدة يخلصها الحضري 
ضربة ركنية
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*دائما   الزعيم    مظلوم   من   التحكييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييم
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*تسدية قوية من الباشا تعتلي العارضة
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الياشا  يضيع    هدف  وركنية   للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*الشوط الاول يحمل اسم العشوااااااااائي
تمريرات طويلة وبلا معنى تخليص لمجرد التخليص
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*كل   باصات   لاعبى   الزعيم   خطأ
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*فاول   لصالح   الزعيم    ومصعب   على  التنفيييييييييييد
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*الحضري خروج سليم ويخلصها من قدام بكري


مخالفة للمريخ قرب خط   18

معكوسة ومقطوعة

الدقيقة 37
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*كل   اللعب   فى وسط   الهليل   وبدون   فائده   ومخالفات  كثييييييييره
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الكورة كم ...................
...................
...................
..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...........
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*مخالفة للمريخ قرب خط التماس 
مع الباشا 
الدافي ف يالعكسية
تتقطع
ترجع هجمة مريخية
وتسلل على الدافي
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*تنظيم لعب للدلقون في الوسط
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*يجب   دخول    العجب   أو  قلق
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الاحمر الزنجي .. وابوبكر رمضان .. حبابكم
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*نجم   الدين   فى   الطرف  اليمين   تعباااااااااااااااااان  جدااااااااااااا
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*هجمة بعنوان دربكة للمريخ 
وهجمة مرتدة سادومبا والحضري يخلص
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*كورة    من  المعز   للحضرى   ومن  الحضرى   للمعز
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*يجب دخول قلق
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*الدقيقة 43 ولسا تعادل سلبي
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*بكل   أمانة   مستوى    الزعيم   بطااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ساكوااها  ولعيه  طائشه
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*هجمة للهلال وتسلل الدقيقة 46
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*فاول   مع  موسى   الزومه    والحكم   ورجل   الرايه   عاملين  نائمييييييييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقة   47    والتعادل   مازال   قائم
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*مخالفة للدافي 
الف سلامة ليه دخول الجهاز الطبي والدقيقة 48
وينتهي الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*نهاية   الشوط  الأول   وتعادل   سلبى
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

* 
عك كروي  من كلا الفريقين ورفس ودفس وكورة في السماء

بصراحة شئ خيالي ولا يمكن تخيله ابدا 
وكانها مباراة فروسية وليست كرة قدم 

كل ما ذكرناه في تحليلنا للمباراة طلع شمار في مرقة 

لكن احساسي بقول انه لاعبي المريخ هم السبب فلقد جاروا لاعبي الهلال في اداؤهم 
وبدلا من اخضاع الكرة للارض واللعب بهدوء والتقارب مع الزميل واخذ الباص وعدم التسرع 
جاطوا الشغلانة مع لاعبي الهلال 
الله يصبرنا بس  
*

----------


## طارق الامين

*التحكيم كيف يا شباب؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*كورة   مملة   جدا    ولاعبى   المريخ   مجارين   لاعبى   الهليل   فى   لعبهم   باصات  خطا شوط  كامل

  فيه   ضربة  ركنية   واحده   فقط   للهليل   .    على  مدرب   المريخ    يجرى   تغيرات   فى   التشكيله 

  بدفع   بثلاثه   لاعبين   دفعه   واحده  .   الهليل   جاهز   للهزيمة   ولكن   لاعبى   المريخ   لهم  

  راى   تانى   والله  يصبرنا    عليهم ؟
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة lacke of love
					

التحكيم كيف يا شباب؟؟



   التحكيم   كالعادة   سئ   جدا  ؟    المعز   يستلم     كورة    خارج   الخط   والمرمى  

فاضى    ومع  دلك   الحكم   يتكرم   ويعطى   كرت   أصفر   بدل   الأحمر فى  أكثر   منك  

          كده
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*والله يا شباب بالشايفنو دا 
ربنا يستر
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*الشوط الثاني بدى
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*هجمة لهلال وضربة مرمى
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*بداية   الشوط  الأول    وركنية   للهليل
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*والله ما قدرت احضر الشوط التاني


صبرك يا الله
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*خروج كاريكا ودخول فليكس
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*تغير   فى   الهليل   خروج  كاريكا   ودخول   فليكس
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*البدري عامل منطقة عازلة في الوسط 
ليه ما عارف
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*ضربة ثابتا من مخالفة للمريخ ومصعب خارج المرمى
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مصعب   يلعب   فاول  اى  كلاااااااااااااااااام
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*الله ينصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يالمكاشفى فوووق
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*فاول    للزعيم   مع   مصعب
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*هجمة خطرة للمريخ والحكم يقول مخالفة للدلاقين
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ركنية   للهليل  ويستلم  الحضرى
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*ضربة ركينة للدلاقين 
والحضري يمسك العكسية ومخالفة للمريخ وكرت اصفر لي شلالاليت
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*علاء   الدين  شلاليت   وكرة  أصفر
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يالله قوووووون
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*والله   عك   كروى   بكل   ماتعنى   الكلمة
                        	*

----------


## كته

*قلق جاكم
*

----------


## midris3

*قلق في الخط للتغير
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*قلق   بديلا    عن   الدافى
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*الدافي وبديل ليه قلق
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*باقي العجب
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*وين العجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب؟
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مفروض   البدرى   يدخل   العجب   ؟؟  الهليل   تعبااااااااااااان
                        	*

----------


## كته

*ديل بتوقعو كده مالو
جنس مرض
يالمكاشفى فووووووووووق
*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*انا شخصيا اتفاءل  لعبنا الشوط التانى من الجنوب للشمال
منتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*عبده   جابر    بدل   بكرى  المدينة
                        	*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*اقصد من الشمال للجنوب
ياااااا ربى تنصرنا
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*هجمة خطرة للمريخ والحكم يحسب فاول بدل ما يدي للصالح
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الفاضل   أبو شنب   يوقف   هجمة   خطره   للزعيم   ويحسبها   فاول  للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*انتو وين الود وليد لعله فى الاحتياطى انا يا دوووب جيت
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*هنووووووووووووو  على   الخط
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ركنية   للزعيم   وقلق
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*فاول قرب خط 18
هنو في الخط  للتبديل 
تبديل بكري ودخول عبدة جابر
تنفيذ المخالفة وقلق ومصعب عمر للتنفيذ
في الحائط  الصدوتتحول ركنية وتتنفذ وتطلع ضربة مرمى الدقيقة 62
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*عمر  بخيت   وكرت أصفر
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*بطاقه صفراء لعمر بخيت
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*بطاقة صفرا لعمر بخيت
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*هنو بديل لكلتشي
                        	*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*هنو جاء كلتشى برة
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*هنو   بديل   لكلتشى
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*هنو بديلا لكليتشي
                        	*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*انتو البدرى مالو خايف الهليل ما عندو حاجة حقو يهاجم الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*الدقيقة 67
النتيجة 0-0
                        	*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*الهليل خاشى على التعادل يا حليلك ياااااا راجى 22 دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*يا اخة ريحونى بالرابط البث المباشر علييييييكم الله اخوتى
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الله  يستر   لاعبى   الزعيم  مجارين   لاعبى   الهليل
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*اتير توماس والبطاقة الصفراء
                        	*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*اخوتى الرجاء مساعدتى برابط البث المباشر
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*فاول   للزعيم    غى   منطقة   حلوووووووووووووه   جدا   يارب
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*مخالفة قرب خط 18 للمريخ 
بطاقة صفرا 
 اثير تومس
تتسدد وفي يد المعز
                        	*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*ياااااااااااااااااا رب قون الهليل ماااااا عندو حاجة
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*البدرى   خائف   من  الهليل    لاشنو  ماعارفين
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*رابط قناه قون
http://goansport.tv/goan.html
*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*25 دقيقة ونحنا متعادلين مع الجلافيط
البدرى حقو يفك سجن الاطراف ااااااااااااااااااااااااخ يا انا وجع قلبى
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*العجب    مطلوب   ياالبدرى
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*بالجد   المباراة   دى  أثبتت   فشل البدرى
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*ساكواها ودبل كيك ضعيف وركنية
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*ركنية للمريخ
وتتخلص
الدقيقة 74
مصعب وهجمة وتسلل الدقيقة 75
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مفروض   لاعبى   الزعيم   يهاجموا    الهليل    ماعنده   حاجة   الحين   محمد   مقدم   على   الخط
                        	*

----------


## كته

*والله حرام
ديل فارشين سلطه
وفى السلطه
سلطه روب كمان
*

----------


## midris3

*مقدم يستعد للدخول
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*تغير   المقدم   بدل   الباشا
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*مقدم بديل الباشا
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*مقدم بديلا للباشا
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ياااااااااااااااااااااارب  قوووووووووووون   للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*الباشا حركتو ما جميله ما سلم علي مقدم لحظة التبديل
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ركنية   للهليل
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يارب
*

----------


## midris3

*ضؤية  ركينة للدلاقين
ويمسك الحضري
                        	*

----------


## كته

*الله يخليك ياحضرى
*

----------


## كته

*يالمكاشفى قووووووون
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقة   80    والتعادل  مستمر
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مستوى    الزعيم   غير  مبشر    أبدااااااااااااااااااااا
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*الدقيقة 82 
لاعبين المريخ لم ينجح احد
                        	*

----------


## كته

*كعبين شديد
وسلطه اسود كمان
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*لاعبى   المريخ   كل   واحد   فى  وادى   براه
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*تغيرات   البدرى   كلها   أى   كلاااااااااااام
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*ساكواها تقييييل
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*لم   نشاهد   هنووووو   ولا    مقدم    ولا   رائد
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*لو   ده   المستوى    نقنع  من    البطولة   الأفريقية
                        	*

----------


## كته

*بطنا طمت
*

----------


## midris3

*ديل عليكم الله فريقين قمة ولا غمة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مرض * مرض
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*هدا   المباراة   أثبتت  أن   كل   اللاعبين   بلعبوا  بصيحات   الجمهور    فقط
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*3 دقايق زمن ضائع الدقيقة الان 88قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## كته

*تووووووووووووووووووف
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*قوووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ساكواااااااااااااااهااااااااااااااااااااااا
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*ساكوها سواهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااا
بعد خطا للدفاع الدليقوني

وبرضو المريخ مرض واداء سيء
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مفروض   لاعبى   المريخ   يكلوا   الكورة
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
ساكواها سواها
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*خطرة للدلاقين وتمر اوت
الزمن انتهى باقي الضائع
                        	*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*ساكواها سواها
الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ساكواااااااااااااااها
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*باقي دقيقة 
الدقيقة 92
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الفاضل  أبوشنب   عايز   يعادل   للجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## كته

*حكم عفن
زى اللابتوب بتاعى
*

----------


## midris3

*خطا للدلاقين 
الدقيقة الاخيرةوالحضري يخلص الكورة 
وهجمة مرتدة ومخالفة على يوسف محمد وكرت اصفر ليه

مخالفة للمريخ قرب السنتر 
وتنتهي المبارة
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*بطاقه صفرا ليوسف محمد
الجماعة ديل كملو البطاقات
                        	*

----------


## كته

*وووووووووووووووووووووووب
كااااااااااااااااااااك
*

----------


## hass6666

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ساكوااااااااااااااااااااااها   سوااااااااااااااااااااااااها
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*واي يا عزو اها سلمتها بي 3 نقاط
حمد لله
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*احبك يا مريخ
احبك يا ساكواها
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*الله الله الله
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*ساكواها سواها
لاغريب الانتصار حقنا رغم كيد اب شنب
                        	*

----------


## abu basil

*ya ma anta kareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeem ya rab  mabroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ooooooooooooooooooooooooook
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*الف الف الف مبروك
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ساكواااااها سواااااااها ولا يخاف عقباااااااه

الف مبروك يا صفوة 

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مليووووووووووووووووووون  مبرووووووووووووووووووووك   ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*رغم   كيد   أبوشنب    ساكواااااااااااااااااااااها   سواااااااااااااااااااااها
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*‏midris3 الف مبروك يا حبيب 
*

----------


## طارق الامين

*وين الاستديو التحليلي في قووووووووون ...
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*مبروووووووووووك
الحمد لله رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## معز بوب

*الحـــــــــمد لله
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الف الف الف مبروك لفخر البلد والزعيم الاوحد وسيد البلد مريخنا مع الامنيات بالتوفيق  احر التهاني للصفوة
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*بالرغم   من   الفوز   ولكن   المستوى   تعباااااااااااااااااان
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

‏midris3 الف مبروك يا حبيب 



الله يبارك فيك 
لكن تاني توووووووووووووووووووووووووبة لي حبوبة 
ماااااااااااااا بدردق تاني
التوووووووووووووووووووووووووووبة
                        	*

----------


## abu basil

*ya anta kareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeem ya rab the king of sudan prevail  kill the shadow with last minutes goal mabroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ok ya merkikhab
                        	*

----------


## فرينكو

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووكين يا جماعة 
كنا الافضل رغم التحكيم 
اكيد اكيد الفوز على الصفراب ليها نكهة 
خلوا  اللعب الجميل شوية وخلونا نفرح 
المهم غالبين
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

الله يبارك فيك 
لكن تاني توووووووووووووووووووووووووبة لي حبوبة 
ماااااااااااااا بدردق تاني
التوووووووووووووووووووووووووووبة



:DOGPILE: الله شافك 
*

----------


## fanan

*مبروك لكل الصفوه
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*الاف التهاني للصفوه الميامين بالفوز على الجلافيط
وسكواها سواها في الشبكه الاكبر اتساعا
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

بالرغم   من   الفوز   ولكن   المستوى   تعباااااااااااااااااان





مستوى مقلق و قدامنا مباراة أفريقية و مع فريق ما ساهل . . . الفريق عايز شغل كبير يا بدري
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*للوثيق   أول   مباراة   فى   التاريخ    قمة   بدون   جمهور    الفوز   من   نصيب    الزعيم   

    يتوثق   من   ضمن  الأنجازات    جامعة   جوبا   وكاس   السد   وغيره   وغيره    كلها  للتوثيق
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الحمد لله رب العالمين
هدأت الأعصاب وثبات انفعالى فى الركب
مبروووووك النقاط الثلاثة !!
*

----------


## جقدول

*الحمد لله الجرسه دي ما بقدر عليها 

المباراة تابعتها بالوكاله 

هههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------

